# Red dot on my screen..



## ShadowFold (May 17, 2008)

I just woke up and there was a really small red dot on my screen. I tapped it and it went away.

It was in the monitor because when I scrolled down it didnt move.. Its gone now but should I be worried?


----------



## imperialreign (May 17, 2008)

not just yet - it might be one pixel starting to go bad

it might happen again, it might not, there's no need to replace your LCD for one pixel, though - unless it irritates you enough.

but, if others around it start popping up like that . . . she might be on her way out


----------



## ShadowFold (May 17, 2008)

I got it in February 08.. That kinda sucks


----------



## niko084 (May 17, 2008)

Look for a pixel unlocker... It's just a video file *warning its fast flahsing colors* it fixed a few for me...

Red generally is a dead pixel but its worth a shot. If its driving you nuts they make markers with super fine tips to make that pixel black so its not so annoying.


----------



## imperialreign (May 17, 2008)

niko084 said:


> Look for a pixel unlocker... It's just a video file *warning its fast flahsing colors* it fixed a few for me...
> 
> *Red generally is a dead pixel but its worth a shot. If its driving you nuts they make markers with super fine tips to make that pixel black so its not so annoying*.



  I gotta remember that!


----------



## ShadowFold (May 17, 2008)

I got it in February 08 at best buy and I dont have the receipt any more.. If the dots keep showing up think they would replace it with a digital receipt or w/e.


----------



## technicks (May 17, 2008)

Well it depends on which class your monitor is.
If you have a class two or three monitor a certain amount of dead pixels is allowed.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 17, 2008)

How do I know what class it is?


----------



## technicks (May 17, 2008)

I am not sure but i think yours is a class 2 or 3 according to the price.


----------



## intel igent (May 17, 2008)

Sounds like a stuck pixel

I would the pixel forcer as suggested


----------



## oli_ramsay (May 17, 2008)

If a sub-pixel (one of the red, green, or blue ones) is stuck on a certain colour, it's called a stuck pixel.  A dead pixel is when all 3 sub-pixels stop working and show up as a black dot.

The best way to fix it is run this video (attached) over the top of where the stuck/dead pixel is while gently massaging the screen.  You'll need VLC player to play it or maybe quicktime.

I've got a stuck green pixel, but it oesn't bother me becasue I can only see it if the screen's black and I'm right up close to it.

Hope this helps


----------



## panchoman (May 17, 2008)

probably a stuck pixel.. try one of those pixel washer or pixel unlocker programs (google is your friend)


----------



## kyle2020 (May 17, 2008)

try a pixel re - energiser - flashes lots of colours (carefull if your an epileptic though) and "re-charges" the pixel.


----------



## Hayder_Master (May 18, 2008)

did you see this pixel in games or when the pc run


----------



## ShadowFold (May 18, 2008)

Its gone now like I said in the original post I just tapped it and it went away.


----------



## PuMA (May 18, 2008)

i quess u revived it then


----------



## Duxx (May 18, 2008)

I've always had luck "gently rubbing them out" applying a little pressure to the surrouding area in a circular motion always seemed to work for me.  worked on old LCD and my stupid phone.


----------



## Hayder_Master (May 19, 2008)

it is a atom of dust sometimes it is stack other times it can be remove or you can knock on it by your finger it will be go down if it happend again


----------



## Mussels (May 19, 2008)

those are stuck pixels.

Best method is to sit some kind of cloth over it, and press with something flat - you want even pressure, but not too hard. This puts enough pressure on it to get 'loosened' but no risk of scratching the screen.


----------

